# Alright you girls........................



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Hinky's gotten the bow out and is ready to roll!!!!!

I need a match for next weekend the 18th/19th!!!

Who's hostin'?

Make it worth my while and maybe I'll bring a crew to come drop the hammer on ya!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Holy smoke......you are alive! Good to see you post there Hinky. 

Someday soon you will see me on the range. Problem is, work keeps getting in the way of shooting.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Holy smoke......you are alive! Good to see you post there Hinky.
> 
> Someday soon you will see me on the range. Problem is, work keeps getting in the way of shooting.


Oh...alive and well I am!!!!!

If you mind your P's and Q's you might get to be part of my entourage to travel and help lay down the beatdown!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Fired-up and ready to go ?....just how much fuel _do_ you 

have.. !....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i think all the sleep he wasnt gettin with baby tending made him delusional


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> Fired-up and ready to go ?....just how much fuel _do_ you
> 
> have.. !....


Fuel is not the issue trust me Nationwide has me covered but time......not that's a different story!!!!



rock monkey said:


> i think all the sleep he wasnt gettin with baby tending made him delusional


Actually I put this golden roound thing on my finger many years ago and I must have been dilusional before that!!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hinky's gotten the bow out and is ready to roll!!!!!
> 
> I need a match for next weekend the 18th/19th!!!
> 
> Who's hostin'?


Okay, Apr 19th Anne Arundel Archers, Crofton, Maryland hosting the Thompson Memorial Shoot - 28 Field starting at 10AM; and 20/40 3D running 10AM until 2PM...Bring it on.:shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Well if it isnt everybodys keyboard cowboy ole Hinky!!!! Come to blow some smoke I see!!! Mabey you should put down what you've been smokin and start tendin to them there youngins!!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

montigre said:


> Okay, Apr 19th Anne Arundel Archers, Crofton, Maryland hosting the Thompson Memorial Shoot - 28 Field starting at 10AM; and 20/40 3D running 10AM until 2PM...Bring it on.:shade:


This is the leader in the clubhouse at the moment.....great people, great course, not too far....could be there!!!



X Hunter said:


> Well if it isnt everybodys keyboard cowboy ole Hinky!!!! Come to blow some smoke I see!!! Mabey you should put down what you've been smokin and start tendin to them there youngins!!!!!!


Blah, blah, blah.......my virgin round of the year yesterday trumps your best ever so stick with 20 yards inside and those big fat shatfs....

cause what your servin' is old and stale!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> This is the leader in the clubhouse at the moment.....great people, great course, not too far....could be there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look like i told ya i aint skeered to get beat.... 

Cant say that much for you though!!!! Thats ok just keep lookin over your shoulder for me so i can laugh when you abruptly walk into that ever so present wall and while you on your arse i'll cruise on by!!!! 

Who cares if you beat me im just a JOE and your a PRO big whoop if you beat me!! You just worry about your arse gettin handed to you by your competion!!! So once agin put down what your smokin and get to tendin!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Blah, blah, blah.......my virgin round of the year yesterday trumps your best ever so stick with 20 yards inside and those big fat shatfs....
> 
> cause what your servin' is old and stale!!!


Holy Cow....your first round out the box this year and you shoot a 557


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> This is the leader in the clubhouse at the moment.....great people, great course, not too far....could be there!!!


Yea, cos it seems to me that you were gonna spot me 153 a half at this shoot, no? :noidea:  

I'll be there, as long as it ain't a gully washer.. :lol: :darkbeer:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holy Cow....your first round out the box this year and you shoot a 557


Not quit a 57 but close......



IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, cos it seems to me that you were gonna spot me 153 a half at this shoot, no? :noidea:
> 
> I'll be there, as long as it ain't a gully washer.. :lol: :darkbeer:


Oh crap I forgot!!!! Looks like you might be gettin' a crispy out of me after all!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hinky's gotten the bow out and is ready to roll!!!!!
> 
> I need a match for next weekend the 18th/19th!!!
> 
> ...


Randy,
There's a shoot scheduled at DCWC on the 18th - 14 Field/14 Hunter. Jarlicker also has the Animal range ready to go. Come on out and join us.

Lee


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Come to NM*

Hinky,

I know you are the "man" of Joe's, but come to New Mexico and shoot an animal round in the wind. We have had nothing but 20 mph every day since April 1.

Or, you could stay close to home and shoot. 

If you come out west, be prepared t spot me at least 30 points for the animals.

Arrow


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Hink, tear it up!

When you gonna send instructions to the hacienda in Redding? Yes, I will be a target bag.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Arrow said:


> Hinky,
> 
> I know you are the "man" of Joe's, but come to New Mexico and shoot an animal round in the wind. We have had nothing but 20 mph every day since April 1.
> 
> ...


JOES??? Yeah right I think you mean PROS don't you????


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Randy you big stud come on down to AAA. Just had a few words with mother nature and she is assuring me that the H2O will hold off until YOU get off the range.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Randy,
> There's a shoot scheduled at DCWC on the 18th - 14 Field/14 Hunter. Jarlicker also has the Animal range ready to go. Come on out and join us.
> 
> Lee


I'd love to but I'm defiantely a no go for NC this Weekend!!! Too far this time but will definately be down this summer to hand ya'll your annual beatdown!!



Arrow said:


> Hinky,
> 
> I know you are the "man" of Joe's, but come to New Mexico and shoot an animal round in the wind. We have had nothing but 20 mph every day since April 1.
> 
> ...


Trust me I'd love to come out there I have an Aunt in Vegita(sp) near Albiquerque(sp) I'll be in Redding though!



The Swami said:


> Hink, tear it up!
> 
> When you gonna send instructions to the hacienda in Redding? Yes, I will be a target bag.


It's a different house but I'll get you the info. And yes make sure you bring the bag!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Randy you big stud come on down to AAA. Just had a few words with mother nature and she is assuring me that the H2O will hold off until YOU get off the range.


Oh heck, I'm gettin there early then.. he shoots early..  :rain:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Not quit a 57 but close......


You might be in trouble then.....a little birdie told me that the heir to your throne has laid down a 56 in the past couple weeks....


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hinky when you come down to NC let play that team game we played at OBT's place that was a ton of fun. Talk about putting pressure on a guy. Dang. 

I knew I scheduled my Field Extraviganza on top of the Reading Shoot. It was the only good entire weekend I could get in at DCWC without conflict. Before the chance of that same hellish heat we shot in last year. The heat rolls in sometime in early June, normally.

I know none of the big dog pros will be attending. It will be a true Joe event.
We will have a blast!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh...alive and well I am!!!!!
> 
> If you mind your P's and Q's you might get to be part of my entourage to travel and help lay down the beatdown!!!


Ahhhhhh, you are too kind. The only way I'm going to be part of your 'entourage' is being the official quiver caddy!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh heck, I'm gettin there early then.. he shoots early..  :rain:


That's right I do!!! I gotta thing in the afternoon in Pasedena so I need to get the nod from the starter around 8ish!!!



Brown Hornet said:


> You might be in trouble then.....a little birdie told me that the heir to your throne has laid down a 56 in the past couple weeks....


Whoopie!!!! Young Jedi can handle that.....you tell your boy Bradley....not to post until he's postin' 58s on a regular!!! Hell PC's will be extinct by then!!!



jarlicker said:


> Hinky when you come down to NC let play that team game we played at OBT's place that was a ton of fun. Talk about putting pressure on a guy. Dang.
> 
> I knew I scheduled my Field Extraviganza on top of the Reading Shoot. It was the only good entire weekend I could get in at DCWC without conflict. Before the chance of that same hellish heat we shot in last year. The heat rolls in sometime in early June, normally.
> 
> ...


Yeah that sucks JL...I'da loved coming down there as you Carolinians always put on a good show!!!!

As for the Hinky/Mac JL/OBJaun challenge it's on......oh wait...where's your partner?



mdbowhunter said:


> Ahhhhhh, you are too kind. The only way I'm going to be part of your 'entourage' is being the official quiver caddy!


Get your foot in the door anyway you can MD!!!! So are you in or are you OUT!!!!


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Hinky...I'm planning to go to AA this Sunday. I'll see you there if you're going. We can practice our opening cans of whoop a** for Redding.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Mike2787 said:


> Hey Hinky...I'm planning to go to AA this Sunday. I'll see you there if you're going. We can practice our opening cans of whoop a** for Redding.


Hey Mikey, if you go I will definately be there!!!!

I have to shoot early though.....can you do 8am?

HEY RATTLEMAN......what say ye........can we shoot at 8:00AM????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ruh roh... looks like some serious competition could be shootin at AAA this weekend..... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

You know I need my beauty sleep but if its the only time you can make it, I'll be there.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Mike2787 said:


> You know I need my beauty sleep but if its the only time you can make it, I'll be there.


I'll bring a hat for you to wear!!!! And you can wear it all 4 days in Redding too!!!!

And guess what came in the mail today? It's a beautiful blue in color, talks about a wonderful institution of higer learning somewhere in the Chapel Hill area of NC, has the date stamp of 2009 and these 2 other words.....I'm not sure what they mean but I'll spell them out for you!!!!

N-A-T-I-O-N-A-L C-H-A-M-P-I-O-N-S


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ruh roh... looks like some serious competition could be shootin at AAA this weekend..... :thumb: :cheers:


That's right baby we roll hard and depp here in MD.....


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'll bring a hat for you to wear!!!! And you can wear it all 4 days in Redding too!!!!
> 
> And guess what came in the mail today? It's a beautiful blue in color, talks about a wonderful institution of higer learning somewhere in the Chapel Hill area of NC, has the date stamp of 2009 and these 2 other words.....I'm not sure what they mean but I'll spell them out for you!!!!
> 
> N-A-T-I-O-N-A-L C-H-A-M-P-I-O-N-S


Quit picking on the Dukey.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

The Swami said:


> Quit picking on the Dukey.


And to think Swami......all this time I thought you knew me???????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'll bring a hat for you to wear!!!! And you can wear it all 4 days in Redding too!!!!
> 
> And guess what came in the mail today? It's a beautiful blue in color, talks about a wonderful institution of higer learning somewhere in the Chapel Hill area of NC, has the date stamp of 2009 and these 2 other words.....I'm not sure what they mean but I'll spell them out for you!!!!
> 
> N-A-T-I-O-N-A-L C-H-A-M-P-I-O-N-S


Man, if there's anything that you want in regards to UNC being the 2009 NCAA champs, just let me know. The Dick's in Garner is "well stocked" with everything from trash cans to t-shirts.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, if there's anything that you want in regards to UNC being the 2009 NCAA champs, just let me know. The Dick's in Garner is "well stocked" with everything from trash cans to t-shirts.


NOW THAT IS HINKY's POST OF THE DAY!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> NOW THAT IS HINKY's POST OF THE DAY!!!!!


Hmm, might just be a little "prize" for you the next time we meet up on a Field range - haven't forgot about the "prize" you had for me on the Hill. :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> hmm, might just be a little "prize" for you the next time we meet up on a field range - haven't forgot about the "prize" you had for me on the hill. :wink:


yyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

hinkelmonster said:


> and to think swami......all this time i thought you knew me???????


lol!


----------

